# Win7 lässt sich nicht auf SSD installieren



## andreas84 (13. August 2010)

*Win7 lässt sich nicht auf SSD installieren*

Hallo,

Bis jetzt war ich immer passiv im Forum unterwegs, doch nun brauche ich selber Eure Hilfe.

Ich habe mir eine extrememory SSD XLR8 (120GB) gekauft.

Hatte nun meine HDD vom Strom getrennt und die SSD angeschlossen.

Beim booten wird diese auch erkannt:
-Controller Bus #00
-Port-00: Hard Disk, SandForce

Weiter zur Win7(64bit) installation:
An der Stelle, an der man normal die Partition auswählt oder formatiert ist nichts von der SSD zu sehen.

Jetzt könnte man dort einen Treiber auswählen, aber welchen?

Habt ihr einen Rat?
Danke schonmal...



EDIT:
i5-750
Gigabyte GA-p55-ud3 (BIOS: F5)
4GB 1333er Kingston RAM
Gigabyte GTX275


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2010)

*AW: Win7 lässt sich nicht auf SSD installieren*

Verstehe ich erstmal gar nicht
Habe WIN 7 (64bit) bereits auf mehrere (verschiedene) SSD's installiert - nie ein Problem damit
2 Fragen dazu
- *WELCHE* WIN7-Version willst du installieren
- An *WELCHEN* SATA-Port auf dem MoBo hast du die SSD angeschlossen


----------



## andreas84 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Win7 lässt sich nicht auf SSD installieren*

-WIN7 64bit Home Premium (die Version, die mir am 22.10.2009 von MS    zugeschickt wurde)

-Sata2 Port: 0 (von 6Stück), dort hatte ich meine HDD auch immer.


----------



## Rocksteak (13. August 2010)

*AW: Win7 lässt sich nicht auf SSD installieren*

Schonmal nur testhalber mit nem anderen OS versucht? Wird die SSD unter deinem alten System erkannt (auf Desktop bzw. ArbeitsplatZ)? Wenn das nicht funktioniert würde ich die SSD im Shop testen lassen und gegebenenfalls umtauschen.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2010)

*AW: Win7 lässt sich nicht auf SSD installieren*



andreas84 schrieb:


> -WIN7 64bit Home Premium (die Version, die mir am 22.10.2009 von MS zugeschickt wurde)


 
Sollte schon mal gar kein Problem sein



andreas84 schrieb:


> -Sata2 Port: 0 (von 6Stück), dort hatte ich meine HDD auch immer.


 
Also an Anschluss SATA2_0 und *nicht* GSATA2_0 - richtig??
Und entsprechend im BIOS korrekt konfiguriert??

Mach doch mal Upgrade auf das neueste BIOS (F9)
Probier nochmal - geht nicht??
Steck mal um in _01
Immer noch nicht??
Post hier wieder - viel Glück


----------



## andreas84 (13. August 2010)

*AW: Win7 lässt sich nicht auf SSD installieren*

Bin gerade erst von der Arbeit gekommen.

Werde morgen dann mal folgendes testen:

-anderer SATA2 Port
-mal als zweites Laufwerk neben der HDD
-Bios Einstellungen
-Bios Update


Welche Einstellungen sind wichtig im BIOS?
Ich habe AHCI aktiviert.
Genau die gleichen Einstellungen wie mit der HDD.

Also, Feedback gibts morgen.
Danke schonmal!


----------



## andreas84 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Win7 lässt sich nicht auf SSD installieren*

sooo...

Ich habe jetzt etwas rumgespielt:

-Bios Update auf F9, keine Änderung, ausser dass mein Multiplikator jetzt bis 21 geht! (Ging das vorher auch schon?)
-anderer SATA2 Port, keine Änderung.
-statt AHCI im IDE Modus versucht, wird wieder erkannt, bleibt aber nach dem RAM Test hängen.
-SSD als zweites Laufwerk neben der HDD, wird erkannt und Win7 blieb in der Startphase hängen, habe es dann nach 3-5min. abgebrochen.

Es ist einfach grauenvoll, wenn man sich auf etwas freut und es dann so endet...


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2010)

*AW: Win7 lässt sich nicht auf SSD installieren*



andreas84 schrieb:


> ... und Win7 blieb in der Startphase hängen, habe es dann nach 3-5min. abgebrochen.


 
Bit du sicher, dass es hängt
Es kann durchaus sein, dass es lange dauert; zeitweise *meint* man es nur und es geht dann doch weiter

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das BIOS im DEFAULT/OPTIMAL hast


----------



## andreas84 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Win7 lässt sich nicht auf SSD installieren*



> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das BIOS im DEFAULT/OPTIMAL hast


 
Erkläre mal bitte genauer 



Etwas ist mir noch aufgefallen, wenn die SSD angechlossen ist leuchtet die LED der HDD-Anzeige am Tower dauerhaft.

Werde später noch mal die SSD dazu hängen und WIN7 solange hochfahren lassen wie Es will.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. August 2010)

*AW: Win7 lässt sich nicht auf SSD installieren*



andreas84 schrieb:


> Erkläre mal bitte genauer


 
Aber gerne
Im BIOS gibt es ja 2 Einstellungs-Optionen
- LOAD FAIL-SAVE DEFAULT
und
- LOAD OPTIMIZED DEFAULT

Die meinte ich



andreas84 schrieb:


> Etwas ist mir noch aufgefallen, wenn die SSD angeschlossen ist leuchtet die LED der HDD-Anzeige am Tower dauerhaft.
> 
> Werde später noch mal die SSD dazu hängen und WIN7 solange hochfahren lassen wie Es will.


 
Eigentlich bedeutet das Dauerlicht normalerweise, dass man den Stecker der HDD-LED falsch rum eingesteckt hat
Wenn dem nicht so ist würde das tatsächlich heissen, dass dauerhaft auf die HD zugegriffen wird


----------



## andreas84 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Win7 lässt sich nicht auf SSD installieren*

Ich mache meine Bios-Einstellungen und verlasse das Bios mit "save and exit" 
Weiß nicht was du meinst, sorry.

Habe in der Zwischenzeit mal über die Eingabeaufforderung versucht zu partitionieren, mit diskpart. kein Erfolg, das Laufwerk wurde nicht gefunden.

Jetzt habe ich mal mein Win7 mit der SSD als zweites Laufwerk hochfahren lassen. Hat gute 5 min gedauert, aber keine Spur von Ihr und alles läuft sehr träge.

Ich muss jetzt wohl davon ausgehen dass die SSD defekt ist.
Ist eigentlich kein Problem, die SSD ist erst am Dienstag gekommen.
Ist aber schon wieder im Shop vergriffen und bedeutet: WARTEN

Falls Dir noch etwas einfällt, raus damit.
Vielen Dank für Deine Geduld!


----------



## KILLTHIS (14. August 2010)

*AW: Win7 lässt sich nicht auf SSD installieren*

Also man könnte höchstens die Default-Einstellungen des Mainboards nutzen - ist meistens im Hauptmenü gelistet (Dort, wo auch Save & Exit ist) - ich glaube, alternativ war das die Taste F9, um diese zu laden.

Was mich aber sehr stutzig macht, ist das ausbremsen des Systems, was für mich nach einem Hardwarefehler aussieht.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2010)

*AW: Win7 lässt sich nicht auf SSD installieren*



andreas84 schrieb:


> Ich mache meine Bios-Einstellungen und verlasse das Bios mit "save and exit"
> Weiß nicht was du meinst, sorry.


 
Wie mein Vorschreiber richtig angemerkt hatte - auf der rechten Seite im BIOS- *Hauptmenü* findest du diese Option(en)



andreas84 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Deine Geduld!


 
Immer wieder gerne


----------



## andreas84 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Win7 lässt sich nicht auf SSD installieren*

Diese beiden habe ich ausprobiert...


> - LOAD FAIL-SAVE DEFAULT
> und
> - LOAD OPTIMIZED DEFAULT


 
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es am BIOS liegt.
Die SSD wird ja sofort beim starten angezeigt und erkannt.
Nur eben nicht von meinem Win7.

Werde nachher zu nem Freund fahren und die SSD dort reinhängen.
Er hat zwar nur SATA-150, müsste aber trotzdem gehen!?

Habe desweiteren auch mal den Support von Extrememory angemailt.
Ich hoffe Die melden sich zügig, damit ich im Falle eines Defekt die SSD anfang der Woche zurück schicken kann.


----------



## GPHENOM (15. August 2010)

*AW: Win7 lässt sich nicht auf SSD installieren*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Eigentlich bedeutet das Dauerlicht normalerweise, dass man den Stecker der HDD-LED falsch rum eingesteckt hat
> Wenn dem nicht so ist würde das tatsächlich heissen, dass dauerhaft auf die HD zugegriffen wird



Wenn eine LED falsch rum eingesteckt ist leuchtet sie gar nicht.


----------



## andreas84 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Win7 lässt sich nicht auf SSD installieren*

Die LED funktioniert bei meiner HDD.

Habe die SSD jetzt an einem anderem Rechner testen können.
Sie ist auch dort nicht von Win7 erkannt worden. Wobei das ein recht alter Rechner war und ich nicht weiß wie alt das BIOS war.
Das Windows fuhr mit der SSD gar nicht hoch.

Werde Sie morgen weg schicken.
Schade, es kribbelt doch sehr in den Finger 

Werde mich mal melden wenn es Neuigkeiten gibt.


----------



## Bloedfisch (15. August 2010)

*AW: Win7 lässt sich nicht auf SSD installieren*

hi,
ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem, allerdings mit 2 ssd`s im raid0.
Damit ich nun windows 7 installieren konnte, habe ich erstmal win7 auf eine hdd installiert. dort dann Acronis True Image Home 1010 installiert. Danach die Windows Einstellungen für eine ssd angepasst und die Festplatte auf die SSD`s geklont. Nach dem klonen und dem folgendem Neustart erst die hdd wieder abgeklemmt und dann die HDD formatiert(natürlich nicht die SSD formatieren). Hat gut funktioniert.
Ursache des Problems weiß ich allerdings bis jetzt immer noch nicht. Also solltest du es anders hinbekommen, kannst du das hier ruig posten. Mich würde das sehr interessieren.


PS: Win7 erkannte die ssd bei dem Booten nicht, aber bei dem Starten eines Betriebssystems und darauf die Setup.exe von win7 zu starten, hat geklappt und die SSD`s wurden erkannt. Doch nach der Installation auf den SSD`s Booteten sie dennoch nicht.
cu


----------



## andreas84 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Win7 lässt sich nicht auf SSD installieren*

sooo...

Hatte das SSD zum Hersteller geschickt.
Die mailten mir, das ich es geschafft hätte das Laufwerk in den "factory mode" zu bringen. Kam mir seltsam vor, weil ich das SSD ganz normal angeschlossen habe.

Sie wollten mir ein neues SSD schicken, sobald lieferbar.

Heute morgen stand ein UPS-Mann vor meiner Tür, mit dem SSD und als Trostpflaster für die Wartezeit einen 8GB USB Stick.

SSD angestöpselt win7 drauf, läuft... 

Ich denke mal, das Laufwerk war schon im "factory mode" als ich es bekommen habe.

Jetzt habe ich nur noch ein Problem:
"SMART COMMAND FAILD" meldet mein BIOS.
Scheint aber ein Gigabyte BIOS (wegen der Frimware 1.11) Problem zu sein, dass im Moment keine Auswirkungen auf mich hat.
Warte einfach mal auf das nächste BIOS Update.


----------



## philippe27 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Win7 lässt sich nicht auf SSD installieren*

Viel Spass mit deinem Win 7.

Ich bin gerade auch an der Installation auf meine Super Talent SSD dran. Anfangs hatte ich auch das gleiche Problem, dann hab ich per Zufall einen kleinen Schalter neben dem Sata Port gesehen. Denn hab ich einmal umgeschalten und siehe da, die SSD wird erkannt und jetzt kann ich Windoof installieren

Hasst du das auch bei deiner?


----------

